# Does anyone here offer bottle cleaning/tumbling services?



## SoCal_bottle (Jun 24, 2022)

I have a dug cobalt hutch that needs it bad.
Thank you!


----------



## webe992 (Jun 24, 2022)

Photo?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 24, 2022)

Not easy to dig a cobalt blue Hutch unless you live in Detroit area. Curious what it is? LEON.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jun 25, 2022)

I boght it on ebay. Item # 
275354478746
In hand, yes, needs a cleaning.
Typical buried iridescent colors on glass and haze.
Chicago
J.A. LOMAX


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 25, 2022)

A clickable link works better. LEON.









						DEEP Cobalt Blue Hutch Soda J A , LOMAX, CHICAGO, ILL picture hutch bottles.....  | eBay
					

DEEP Cobalt Blue Hutch  embossed  jal inside four intertwined bottles trade mark registered J A , LOMAX14 16 & 18  CHICAGO on the front j l on the base this bottle must be returned on the back does have a thin chip on the back of the blob i included a photo no other chips or cracks a dug bottles...



					www.ebay.com


----------

